# Apps for ipad



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey all,
I got an ipad for Christmas and want to use it for music. I'm looking for recommendations for two applications.
1. Store and organize lyrics and set lists.
2. Find a good Real Book library/program.

Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I use "Setlist Helper" for setlists and it has the capability to do lyrics as well. I haven't used anything else to compare it to, but it does the job for me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The iReal Pro app is vey popular and powerful.
iReal Pro - Practice Made Perfect


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

My wife dabbled in Lyric Book. The idea is song files go into a shared spot in the cloud. Then other people with the same app can access the same songs. I recall it would even control flipping the pages for everyone.

For a bit I used a very old app called Set Maker. I would populate it with my repertoire. I could add lyrics, key, tempo, etc. Then I could build set lists from my repertoire.

With my band of old fat guy hobby players, one guy writes up song files in Word, and exports to PDF. Most of us use Adobe Acrobat to view the files.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Also interesting: there are quite a few apps to load songs, then change tempo and key. Very handy for learning solos. But there's a new one called Moises ( Moises App: The Musician's App | Vocal Remover & much more ) that also does track separation. Fun stuff. It's not perfect. It requires a subscription to use beyond a month, but I got a yearly one at half price over Black Friday.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zztomato said:


> Hey all,
> I got an ipad for Christmas and want to use it for music. I'm looking for recommendations for two applications.
> 1. Store and organize lyrics and set lists.
> 2. Find a good Real Book library/program.
> ...


I'm not familiar with RealBook but I use the CAPO app everyday for loading in songs and learning them (you can adjust pitch, tempo, loop regions, move and change chords, etc). You're a very experienced player so you may not need that. For songsheets, we just used Google Docs on our iPads. You can see how those look in the music section where I've uploaded a bunch.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You can buy Real Books in electronic form from Hal Leonard, you can get them through Apple Books. I'm not sure what you can do with those files.

The New Real Books are available in PDF from Sher Music.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bw66 said:


> I use "Setlist Helper" for setlists and it has the capability to do lyrics as well. I haven't used anything else to compare it to, but it does the job for me.


Their website is a godawful mess of ads and popups. I left with no greater knowledge than I did going in.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

greco said:


> The iReal Pro app is vey popular and powerful.
> iReal Pro - Practice Made Perfect


This looks good. Do you know if you can load a pdf Realbook file directly into it and have it recognize all the chords and notes? I like the whole backing band thing for practice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zztomato said:


> This looks good. Do you know if you can load a pdf Realbook file directly into it and have it recognize all the chords and notes? I like the whole backing band thing for practice.


I don't know the answer to your question. However, my friend @starjag might be able to help as he has this app.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Their website is a godawful mess of ads and popups. I left with no greater knowledge than I did going in.


Interesting... I don't think I've ever been to their website.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bw66 said:


> Interesting... I don't think I've ever been to their website.


I was interested in getting more info from the suggestions to the OPs questions and somehow found my way there.


----------



## Jazz Hands (Nov 18, 2021)

I recently bought an ipad and have been using Forscore, which is pretty amazing. I found the Real Books and other fakebooks I have online and it was easy to load them into the app along with a searchable table of contents for each book. It took me a few hours to get all of my other charts scanned and into Forscore's searchable database. You can search with key words, create set lists, add hand written notes with an Apple Pencil that can be turned on and off...

I don't think it will link with IRealPro; however, I have found most of the same books / charts online and loaded them into IRealPro as well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jazz Hands said:


> I have found most of the same books / charts online and loaded them into IRealPro as well.


@zztomato Possibly helpful info?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Some used to use Onsong, as I remember...
I am still using paper stuffed folders...


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my, I have no clue. 



greco said:


> I don't know the answer to your question. However, my friend @starjag might be able to help as he has this app.


----------

